# استخلاص الذهب الخام



## الحر ابن زيد (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم .....

يا جماعه من منكم يدلني على معلومات وافيه عن فصل الذهب من خاماته معمليا !!!!

ولكم جزيل الشكر ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## اسلام البدوي (10 يناير 2010)

إاليك الرابطين التاليين:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146461.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t139694.html


----------



## محمدشمس (28 مارس 2010)

مشكور اسلام على الموضوع المفيد اتمنى من الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

